# General > AquaTalk >  lily gourami?

## chooz

Pardon my ignorance, Is there a gourami by the name "lily gourami"?

Is it honey gourami?

Thanks!

----------


## antitrust

> Pardon my ignorance, Is there a gourami by the name "lily gourami"?
> 
> Is it honey gourami?
> 
> Thanks!




yes, to be exact the common/trade name is called Honey Dwarf Gourami _(Trichogaster Chuna)_. 

i've seen Polyart carrying it and they call it Fire Lily.

----------


## whiskerbreed

Ahh..that's the problem with common names.
A single species can have many common names..
Sometimes, even 2 (or more) different species share the same common name.
It's confusing!
 :Knockout: 

The best is to know their scientific names.
Although it can be quite hard to remember but they're always exact.
Just so you know, scientific names (and synonyms) are like thumbprints; no two names are the same.
Interesting eh?
 :Smug: 


SuD
 :Cool:

----------


## antitrust

> Ahh..that's the problem with common names.
> A single species can have many common names..
> Sometimes, even 2 (or more) different species share the same common name.
> It's confusing!
> 
> 
> The best is to know their scientific names.
> Although it can be quite hard to remember but they're always exact.
> Just so you know, scientific names (and synonyms) are like thumbprints; no two names are the same.
> ...


lol i think those trade names in english are still not too bad.. chinese ones... wah really gone case.

----------


## whiskerbreed

> lol i think those trade names in english are still not too bad.. chinese ones... wah really gone case.


Good thing I can't read chinese characters.
Hee!
 :Grin: 


SuD
 :Cool:

----------

